# Outbackers.com General Store



## PDX_Doug

*I am pleased to announce that the ALL NEW*





















*Outbackers.com General Store*






















*is now online and open for business!*​
The *Outbackers.com General Store* is your new one-stop-shopping source for all your Outbacking needs.
Our selection will vary from time to time, and currently includes a variety of high quality Outbackers.com apparel.

In the very near future, you can expect to see additional items for your favorite Outback - or SOB - as well, including the much requested, and long promised, spare tire covers (that's right, the covers are on order, and we should be seeing them soon!).

You can find the *Outbackers.com General Store* here. For your convenience, a link has also been provided in the Site Navigation pane on the Outbackers.com home page.​
Thank you, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> *I am pleased to announce that the ALL NEW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outbackers.com General Store*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is now online and open for business!*​
> The *Outbackers.com General Store* is your new one-stop-shopping source for all your Outbacking needs.
> Our selection will vary from time to time, and currently includes a variety of high quality Outbackers.com apparel.
> 
> In the very near future, you can expect to see additional items for your favorite Outback - or SOB - as well, including the much requested, and long promised, spare tire covers (that's right, the covers are on order, and we should be seeing them soon!).
> 
> You can find the *Outbackers.com General Store* here. For your convenience, a link has also been provided in the Site Navigation pane on the Outbackers.com home page.​
> Thank you, and...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug

















Wahoo!!! Good news Doug!!

Eric

Just bought my hat and Official T-shirt!


----------



## W Podboy

Way Cool !!!

Now we can flaunt or choice of RV


----------



## Moosegut

Very nice. I'm looking forward to seeing a XXL lined windbreaker.


----------



## mollyp

Way to go Doug. Everything that the discerning Outbacker needs!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Do you deliver to Zion??


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> Do you deliver to Zion??


I can do that.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

I like it,









Might be looking for one of those covers when they come in, the old liteway tire cover is looking pretty ratty.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Very nice, PDX_SIR!!! 1 order for Hat & T just placed....gotta get 'em well broken in before Africa!!









Next thing ya' know, Camping World & Cabellas are gonna want to set up Specialty Corners just inside the front doors!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I love my hat, I love my shirt!

Very good quality. Thanks Doug!

Ed


----------



## prevish gang

PDX_Doug said:


> Do you deliver to Zion??


I can do that.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

So, that means no shipping costs, right?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I will waive shipping costs, as there would be none, for anyone wishing to take delivery of any items directly from me, at any event that I am attending personally.

If you wish to take advantage of this offer, please do not order through the store. Contact me directly, and we will work out the details.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM

Just in time for fathers day!!!

Something I want for a change!!

I too will be looking at the spare tire cover after only 18 month or so with the original.

Thanks for setting up. I know these things are alot of work


----------



## egregg57

So ahh the shelves are kinda bare.... Need more Stuff Doug! My PayPal account is F...A...T... fat!

But I can See it now! In Neon Lights! Stocks will soar!!

*Outbackers General Store...*
Selling Top Of the Line Gear To Top Of The Line Campers!

Everything Camping World wanted to be and more!

Kinda catchy ain't it?


----------



## HootBob

Looking Good Doug









Don


----------



## skippershe

Hi Doug,
The store looks great!








Will you be making announcements as new merchandise becomes available??


----------



## hyewalt34

Pretty cool Doug!

Walter


----------



## sew4fun5er

Glad to see this. Have 2 T's on order!!!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

I will be waiting on the spare tire cover also. The General Store may just get me in trouble, like Camping World does. I always see something that I want!


----------



## Rip

How about some BIGGER sizes x1,x2,x3 for us bigger guys???????







Thanks The Rip


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Thanks Doug!!!

Curtis


----------



## wolfwood

Doug, I didn't see a space for Product Reviews.....so I'll just take it here

This Outbacker gives the Ts & hats 4 stars...or is that Campfires????? The Ts are thick, soft, true to size, and wash well while the hats are the 'scrunchy' kind....not big, square painting cap shape. And that cap fabric is great!!! I've got LOTS of caps, but none are as soft as these! They sorta feel like a micro-suede. Excellent quality!!!

Thanks again, Doug and Shannon, for your personal investment of time, energy, & $$$ to put this General Store together for all of us!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Doug, I didn't see a space for Product Reviews.....so I'll just take it here
> 
> This Outbacker gives the Ts & hats 4 stars...or is that Campfires????? The Ts are thick, soft, true to size, and wash well while the hats are the 'scrunchy' kind....not big, square painting cap shape. And that cap fabric is great!!! I've got LOTS of caps, but none are as soft as these! They sorta feel like a micro-suede. Excellent quality!!!
> 
> Thanks again, Doug and Shannon, for your personal investment of time, energy, & $$$ to put this General Store together for all of us!


 Yeah! Ditto.... But We need more Stuff! My Paypal account is still pretty fat! I didn't tell Tina I was getting any of this and showed up with my new T and hat to the CG in Salisbury over Memorial Day. She looked at me and said "Oh Gawd!" I have to agree with wolfie about the hat. I love the way the fabric gently caresses my bald head! OooOhhH sends shivers down my spine!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Wolfie did not say anything about how the fabric carresses your bald head


----------



## egregg57

tdvffjohn said:


> Wolfie did not say anything about how the fabric carresses your bald head
























She didn't!? Uh.... well...it does!

Ha!


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Wolfie did not say anything about how the fabric carresses your bald head


I'm stayin' out of this one ....


----------



## PDX_Doug

*GOIN' FISHIN' NOTICE*























Just a note that the lucky staff of the *Outbackers.com General Store* will be on the road for a couple of weeks, and unable to fill orders during that time.

The store will remain open, but your purchases will not ship until we return, on or about July 14th.

Thank you for your patience and support!

Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> *GOIN' FISHIN' NOTICE*


*3 weeks? 3 weeks!* They get 3 weeks to 'Go Fishing" in their 1st year?

Geeeesh!! Now I *KNOW * I'm working for the wrong company!!!

(Have a GREAT trip!!! ...and tell those Staff Members to get some much needed/well earned R&R while they're out there galavanting around the wonderful countryside!!!!







)


----------



## James

Everything looks great Doug... I'm with the rest of the gang about the tire cover, and what about the cool stickers?

James


----------



## campmg

Moosegut said:


> Very nice. I'm looking forward to seeing a XXL lined windbreaker.


Is that the one made by Coleman? hahaha


----------



## willie226

Hey Doug,








Will the Outbacker.com stickers that we can get our name on them be available?
In the Store Just wondering/or thought

Willie


----------



## skippershe

Willie,

You can order decals HERE









Now, can we talk Outbackers.com business cards?????


----------



## willie226

Thanks Dawn

For HERE

Willie


----------

